# Music streaming



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm looking at getting Spotify or Amazon prime, Spotify is a tenner a month but you can listen offline etc, Amazon prime is 70 quid a year but not sure if you can listen to the music offline, anyone used either, both or have any better suggestions.

Cheers in advance 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Spotify or Google play music are the best around imo, with the largest libraries

Both are the same price per month, but Google play music has family plans for a bit of a price reduction if you want multiple users each with their own library

Google play music lets you integrate your own library of disks on their servers if you have any tracks that aren't listed but want to still stream

Both have Google cast support for chrome casts if that helps, but I don't think Amazon prime does

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I took on Apple Music for 6 months as EE were running a free trial. 

The interface is a bit basic, but the service is good.

The thing that stands out to me is the sound quality is noticeably higher than Spotify. This is most noticeable with Bluetooth pairing.


----------



## feeler (Mar 16, 2010)

I tried Spotify and Google music play. I'm now using deezer, I found the daily play lists very good.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

All the major music services do free month trials and Amazon you can buy on a monthly basis. Try them out and see which suits you. 

Worth bearing in mind that Amazons music service cannot compete with the big boys but you do get a lot of other benefits with the Prime membership too, such as video streaming and free delivery on most stuff.


----------



## mattr8700 (Jan 17, 2016)

If you look around you’ll be able to find a 3 (or even 6 month) free trial of Spotify premium. You could make do with a free basic account if you don’t mind adverts and not downloading songs.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2017)

mattr8700 said:


> If you look around you'll be able to find a 3 (or even 6 month) free trial of Spotify premium. You could make do with a free basic account if you don't mind adverts and not downloading songs.


And not being able to skip back tracks, and not being able to play an album from start to end without it being in shuffle (or at least that was my experience)

I'm a Spotify user but I haven't tried any of the other options. I charge it through my mobile rather than another direct debit coming out, and I use it all the time. In the house, in the van, while I'm working etc. Good for what I want to listen to, and has pointed me in the direction of quite a few new groups and artists when I put it on radio mode.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Look out for deals with Spotify, I’ve had a few deals with it 99p for 3 months and most recently £9.99 for 3 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

BrummyPete said:


> I'm looking at getting Spotify or Amazon prime, Spotify is a tenner a month but you can listen offline etc, Amazon prime is 70 quid a year but not sure if you can listen to the music offline, anyone used either, both or have any better suggestions.
> 
> Cheers in advance
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yes, you can listen offline on Amazon Prime - can download songs to your phone / device and listen offline when you want.

Alternately, Amazon also do Amazon unlimited music ...


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Been using Amazon Prime for a couple of years mainly for the free next day delivery as we are Amazonian shopaholics.
The free music service was a free bonus.
The library is limited compared to other services but there is so much out there that I still find it more than adequate to keep me entertained.
With the recommended playlists based on your history I never get bored.
BUT
Their free content changes from time to time.
This means your playlists may suddenly become half empty :doublesho
Alas, it's a free bonus for me so hey ho, can't complain about freeness.
I wouldn't however pay for Prime if music was my main priority over the free next day delivery.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

IS it just for your phone? Do you have any other devices you’d like to listen on?

I use Spotify and have Spotify connect on a speaker system also available to use through my PS4. Might be worth thinking if you’ll use it other places if you could


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys, I will mostly use it for steaming though the car but do intend to get a Bluetooth speaker at some point, Spotify seems to be the best so far, just trawling for some deals 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

Nobody's mentioned SoundCloud...it's free!

It's a slightly different service though. If I want to listen to specific tracks, I'll use Apple Music. What I've found SoundCloud great for is 1/2/3 hour long continuous mixes (all sorts of genres). You can just put one on and leave it, and I find the mixes better than the playlists suggested by Apple.

You might get occasional ads, but it's not intrusive at all. There is a paid version too that is ad free and gives access to newest releases. (Not worth it in my opinion)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Just bagged the Spotify Premium 99p/3mth deal now that I've just bought myself a Sonos Play 1 & Amazon Dot


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

I wentvwith spotify premuim last week. 99p for 3 months & £9.99 a month thereafter.

As well as music over bluetoith in car, went for it to link up with the Alexa Echo Dot, which is also linked to a Sony bluetooth speaker.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Tidal is the best quality streaming service


----------

